# Calling UK from Dubai without Skype



## rarchy (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi,

I wanted to call some relatives back home (in UK) who do not have Skype or anything similar, can you buy phone cards and if so which is the cheapest (preferably to use with a mobile) 

I couldnt find anything recent on this forum and nothing much came up on google

If no cards what is the cheapest alternative way? 

Thanks

Rachel


----------



## Keithl (Jun 6, 2014)

you could use freecall, fring, or Skype to call landlines or mobiles in the UK

Charges are nominal


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Keithl said:


> you could use freecall, fring, or Skype to call landlines or mobiles in the UK
> 
> Charges are nominal


I believe (unless it has changed recently) that you'll experience difficulties in getting through to an overseas landline/mobile number using Skype.

It'll work ok for Skype-to-Skype (computer to computer) traffic but not otherwise.


----------



## rarchy (Apr 1, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> I believe (unless it has changed recently) that you'll experience difficulties in getting through to an overseas landline/mobile number using Skype.
> 
> It'll work ok for Skype-to-Skype (computer to computer) traffic but not otherwise.


That is what I thought (and the reason I was trying to find an alternative)

What does everyone else do to call non skype users in the UK? Just pay the expensive call charges?!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I restrict my OH to after 2100hrs (local time) when the call cost with DU from our landline is around 1 fil per minute.

Last call was 32m55s and cost AED 19.75 (GBP 3.20)


----------



## Keithl (Jun 6, 2014)

rarchy said:


> That is what I thought (and the reason I was trying to find an alternative)
> 
> What does everyone else do to call non skype users in the UK? Just pay the expensive call charges?!


you can get through if you use a vpn

Also Du rates are very nominal. Give the call centre a call and ask for details on preferred/home country call rates


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Please refrain from discussing VPNs on the forum as they are not legal in the UAE. Thank you.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

rarchy said:


> If no cards what is the cheapest alternative way?


At your desk in your office.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

rarchy said:


> What does everyone else do to call non skype users in the UK? Just pay the expensive call charges?!


No, I tell them to get with the times and sort themselves out !

My 80+ year old parents managed it quite well so anyone can IMO. All it takes is a tablet or a reasonably recent phone and a £7 a month internet connection.


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

I use Gmail chat to make calls. You have to first refill your Google wallet and then use this service. 

It works out super cheap for me. Only thing is you have to call from the laptop, cannot use a phone for this option. Check Google Voice Rates, you need to have gmail for this.

I make calls to uk at .02 USD per min, same with US and to India.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Radeya said:


> Have them call you (from UK) using Skype or other cheap phone services.


On Skype or other such services, calling UAE is 6-7 times more expensive than calling the US/UK.


----------



## OmarNagi (Oct 9, 2013)

I am using skype premium paying a flat rate of £15 a month where I could call UK mobile & landline (unlimited). There is away to get around it which is not permitted to discuss in this forum. Alternativly get a UK skype number & ask your family/friends to call you.


----------



## rarchy (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi,
Thanks for the answers. It actually seems that it does work calling phones - I added some skype credit and called home and it rang and went through to voicemail. Only thing is quality was baaad. First couple of rings were fine then it went so awful i could hardly hear it. I tried a few times on different days and always teh same (no one answered but if they had dont think they would have heard me anyway)

Our internet speed is good and I have a decent ipad so no idea what the issue is.

I also tried doing the thing you can't discuss here but just couldnt get any to work, might be my internet

So frustrating as I nearly got there...


----------



## OmarNagi (Oct 9, 2013)

rarchy said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the answers. It actually seems that it does work calling phones - I added some skype credit and called home and it rang and went through to voicemail. Only thing is quality was baaad. First couple of rings were fine then it went so awful i could hardly hear it. I tried a few times on different days and always teh same (no one answered but if they had dont think they would have heard me anyway)
> 
> Our internet speed is good and I have a decent ipad so no idea what the issue is.
> ...



There is a work around it & I'm sure a lot of us in this forum is using it.


----------

